

Script author takes on Conroy (Australian broadband minister) over filtering - pufuwozu
http://www.news.com.au/technology/web-developer-asks-conroy-to-remove-script/story-e6frfro0-1225836054709

======
froo
I think the best thing about this whole debacle is how the minister's office
is now engaging in IP theft and is unwilling to comment on any criticism of
their office.

I often wonder how these jokers get voted in.

